# 64th Monthly Meeting of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

will be Wednesday, April 18th, at Leroy Selmons.(His restaurant, not his house!) Thinkin' we'll be welcoming a special guest from the great State of Utah?!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I think I might make THIS one....


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't forget Mike, this is April 18th, that's mean not today or next week, 
only the 18th.

He! He! He!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

didier said:


> Don't forget Mike, this is April 18th, that's mean not today or next week,
> only the 18th.
> 
> He! He! He!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok... Ok.... so today is pick on the Mayor day or something??? :dunno:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Top

Just sent out the "formal" invites.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Stan.... I spoke to Chip Da'P yesterday .... and he is heading back! Should be here by the weekend! 

:woohoo:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, sir! shhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Tomorrow night! :woohoo: 
And the special package is arriving shortly!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

The "package" has arrived and I will bring "it" to LSB tonight. Michael's pictures to follow?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

BASTARDS :shock:  . HAVE A GOOD TIME. 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

Another great night..... wouldn't have missed it for the world!

Stan, please let me know if I missed anyone else - that posts here on CR that was there......

A pleasure to met the main man "Denny!"......... BOY THAT GUY IS FREAKING TALL!!!! Looking forward to our fun Saturday and Sunday Brother! I promise to be recovered by then!

8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Great pix, Michael. Can't believe how sick you were, and you STILL went home and posted up. Very nice, indeed!
Alan(Scubadoo) is the first one on the right in the group picture. He's posted some here.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I blew it.... Sorry Alan.... I wasn't sure is Scubbydo (?) was Steve or Alan.... or.... Hell....

I think I'll go have the runs now..... :cheeky:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

11 Bastards last night. Good turn out. Weather was great. Food was good. Service was great. The big guy at the end, Chuck, gifted me a San Cristobal de los Habanons. About Churchill size. Had that with a 601 Black before it and a Pepin Black Label after it.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice group there, folks.
If G-d says the same, I'm hoping to be in a photo like that come this June.   :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

RedPop4 said:
 

> Nice group there, folks.
> If G-d says the same, I'm hoping to be in a photo like that come this June.   :wink:


Nice!!!

How did your herf go RP? Or is that about to happen?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

RedPop4 said:


> Nice group there, folks.
> If G-d says the same, I'm hoping to be in a photo like that come this June.   :wink:


We gotta seat waitin' for ya.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice evening, just relaxing with some brothers , smoking cigars with good food and drink. Every body on this forum have to come and do it, at least once.
And we always have nice souvenir pictures take by our expert Mike. What more can you ask.


----------



## onclebuck (Nov 23, 2006)

*salut*

héhé can i go?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000093308


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

> héhé can i go?


Yes you can come but bring your cuban cigar with you.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 4, 2006)

LSB dinner was fine as always. The weather was great. Those that left early missed the rain.
Michael, thanks for the photo. Hope your feeling better. Didier best wishes to you in Kentucky.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Scubadoo? I'd definitely like to shake your hand.

Our herf went well, I'll try to post some photos later today. It was three weeks ago.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Photos posted on the New Orleans thread.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

You guys look like you have so much fun...Would this meeting be in the "Green Zone"...you know the protected zone - the place that is safe from .... oh, I don't know...an IED perhaps?? :hmm:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> You guys look like you have so much fun...Would this meeting be in the "Green Zone"...you know the protected zone - the place that is safe from .... oh, I don't know...an IED perhaps?? :hmm:


No....


----------

